# new tires



## whitepeonies (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi everyone, we are needing a set of tag tires for our motorhome. Does anyone have ideas re Cooper Tires or Kumho tires. For our motorhome we need 225/70/19.5. Our tag tires have started to feather.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Not sure where you are from. We have a cooper tire dealer here in Orangeville. Fred's Tire. If you give them a call, they might be able to point you in the right direction sense they import tires in from all over North America. Just a thought.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

I've used Kumho's on my Suburbans with no problems. However, I went to replace tires last week, and the dealer told me they replaced Kumho's with Cooper, so now I have 4 new Coopers. Still under $600 for 4 tires.


----------

